# Singapore bank account advice?



## CadLawyer (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi folks,

I’ll be moving to Singapore soon so am looking at opening a Singapore bank account. So far, I seem to be leaning towards DBS’s multiplier or multi currency autosave account.

Anyone can share their experience or any advice on the choice of bank ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Section 8 (Aug 15, 2010)

I use DBS and my girlfriend uses UOB and HSBC . I much prefer the online portal of DBS and their offering vs UOB and HSBC. I currently use the muti currency account you're talking about and its great when traveling as their FX rates are not horrible. In general, the banks here are a bit cumbersome and bureaucratic but its actually not so bad.

In short, I recommend DBS!


----------



## abhic (Aug 25, 2019)

DBS for sure.



CadLawyer said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I’ll be moving to Singapore soon so am looking at opening a Singapore bank account. So far, I seem to be leaning towards DBS’s multiplier or multi currency autosave account.
> 
> Anyone can share their experience or any advice on the choice of bank ?


----------



## Section 8 (Aug 15, 2010)

still with DBS since my last post. Still happy with it


----------



## navis59 (Oct 29, 2019)

DBS multi-currency account is good


----------

